# mk4 jetta sittin on schmidt th lines



## my00dub (Jan 8, 2008)

Anybody have pics of a white mk4 jetta sitting on schmidt th lines??? I'm looking for a set for my jetta...post them pics







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

*Re: mk4 jetta sittin on schmidt th lines (my00dub)*

not white, but you get the idea
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4271638








you could go with these schmidts


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

gti, but ya......


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

Schmidt's=*****







hhaaha, there so dope.


----------

